# Battlefield 3: Bewegen im COOP Modus nicht möglich?



## con47 (30. Oktober 2011)

*Battlefield 3: Bewegen im COOP Modus nicht möglich?*

Ich habe das Problem das ich mit einem Kumpel die Coop Kampange mal anspielen wollte, doch leider ist es ihm nicht möglich sich zu bewegen. Maus und Tastatur reagieren gar nicht. Wass kann das sein?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2011)

Hat er vielleicht ein Gamepad dran, welches stören könnte? Wenn ja, einfach mal ausmachen oder rausziehen und schauen, ob es dann geht.


----------



## con47 (30. Oktober 2011)

Muss ich ihn mal fragen aber ich glaube nicht.


----------



## con47 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, er musste nur seinen Graka Treiber aktualisieren.


----------

